# Preteen, bed wetting, and stuttering



## mamacita4good (Apr 10, 2006)

I am throwing a query out for a friend who is struggling with her 11 year old son. He has been a bed wetter forever and she has tried everything, including an alarm to wake him up, which doesn't. She is beside herself and frustrated and so is he. She is wanting to take him to doc to get meds as a last ditch effort to try and curb this. Her husband also wants her to go MD route because along with the bed wetting he has developped a pronounced stutter. I have never really noticed it, thougth she says it has gotten much more pronounced in recent weeks. I suggested she do some of her own research before involving a doc, who might end up stigmatizing the boy even more.

Any suggestions as too possible resources for her, or any advise from similar experience would be great.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Both can be symptoms of food allergies. I would suggest she research that angle first.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like my brother. Years and years his alarm woke me and my sister up...but never him. He slept in the basement--whole different *floor.* That thing was *loud.* I think my brother finally stopped for good around 13 or 14. He got a nose-spray med that worked for him very quickly (sorry I don't know details about the med. I was 17 and didn't really want details about my brother's bed-wetting). My parents were also very hesitant to resort to meds, but he was so glad!

For him, the drugs worked, and he was off of it within a couple of months with no recurrences (that I ever heard about). He still has sleep issues though. A sleep clinic might be in order and is unlikely to make him feel bad about it, since they really focus on a lot on the mind/body interplay that contributes to good sleep.

But I don't really know much. just posting what bits and pieces I remember from a similar situation.


----------



## mamacita4good (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks I had not thought about the food alergy angle, his mom is deathly allergic to nuts and suffers from pretty bad exima (sp). I will suggest she look into that angle. Cheers.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

For the stuttering, I would suggest behavioral therapy which is specific techniques that help him learn to control his stuttering.

I work as a behavioral therapist for kids with a variety of issues, and I have used behavioral therapy on myself to help me with various tics I have. Basically, you teach yourself to do something specific when you would normally do the unwanted behavior (in his case, stuttering). It really puts you in control and lets you practice when you are alone, etc. I would highly suggest looking into it.


----------

